# Acropora problem



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

s that bleaching around the whtie area? The polyps are still there and open in the whitening area. How come a lot of acro turn white at the bottom area but is not dying and still alive for over a year, i had seen this happening in some show tank at some LFS too.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Many of those white areas are because of not enough light, not because of beaching or RTN and the tissue and polys are still there.

I have a 6" dia. green stylo ball and it is thriving but the bottom area is white because no light can reach there.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

What lights are you running?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

notclear said:


> Many of those white areas are because of not enough light, not because of beaching or RTN and the tissue and polys are still there.
> 
> I have a 6" dia. green stylo ball and it is thriving but the bottom area is white because no light can reach there.


Ya i heard about that problem too


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> What lights are you running?


I have two par38 36w full spectrum over my bc 29, mounting about 10'' away from the water line.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Seems like a problem inherent with LED's(shadows).


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> Seems like a problem inherent with LED's(shadows).


So this is normal issues when using LEDS or any way to fix it?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not sure. The ATI hybrid probably doesn't have this problem, but that's a very expensive solution. Running either a couple of T5's at front and back or using a couple blue LED strips at the front and back would probably also solve it. Maybe others can weigh in with a possible solution.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Shadows be the culprit. 

I would add a high output T5 strip and that should fill in the areas reduce the whitening.

You do not get this issue with Halides because the light fills in more then led and the reflectors depending on the quality gets the light everywhere...


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> I'm not sure. The ATI hybrid probably doesn't have this problem, but that's a very expensive solution. Running either a couple of T5's at front and back or using a couple blue LED strips at the front and back would probably also solve it. Maybe others can weigh in with a possible solution.


Ya this is what i planning to do, like add two current use blue ked strip or some chinese brand blue led strip, then i can have my LPS on the front lower spot looks nicer.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Shadows be the culprit.
> 
> I would add a high output T5 strip and that should fill in the areas reduce the whitening.
> 
> You do not get this issue with Halides because the light fills in more then led and the reflectors depending on the quality gets the light everywhere...


Ya true T5 are gd but for the hqi is not gd for me due to i m living in condo and the room temp is crazy high at summer.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this a common problem to any sps keeper with using Lower price LEDS?


----------

